
5 tips for startup ideas - aquarin
http://aquaviva.wordpress.com/2007/03/28/5-tips-for-startup-ideas/
======
BrandonM
A couple notes (it looks to me like the submitter is actually the writer, so
I'm putting my comments here):

Some of the ideas are interesting, but I wonder if the writer of the article
has actually tried them out. For one thing, asking children and older
relatives may present interesting ideas, but how are these people going to get
exposure to your ideas if they aren't out looking for them on the Internet?

Also, I had a problem with item 3. "Ask women. It looks like that most of the
startup founders are men. This leads to biased view of the world." Okay, this
seems like a good start, it is basically stating that diversity can help
produce more ideas. Continuing, "Women have better understanding of everyday
problems." Whoa, there. Isn't this employing the very bias which the tip is
supposed to avoid? I would say that women have better understanding of some
problems and men have better understanding of some problems.

4 & 5 were also kind of cheap, in my opinion.

In short, nice thought, some interesting ideas, but I think it could use a
little work.

------
aquarin
Update: I haven't tried all those tips myself :). I have asked relatives and
friends only, but writing in this blog my ideas become clear and it is
inspirational for new ideas too.

